# Beretta Ultralight



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

I just purchased a Beretta Ultralight and am wondering what others might think of the gun. I am concerned about recoil but the main reason for buying is the light weight during hunting. I shoot maybe two rounds of clays once a week and should be able to take the beating. Any ideas on recoil pads?


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

the ultralight is a fantastic gun. aslong as your not putting magnum loads through it you shouldnt need a recoil pad. loads above 36gramms will give you a kicking but if you use 34gramm hevi shot you should be able to kill everything you want. the only problem i had with mine is the chokes shooting loose after about 100 shots. easly sorted when you clean the gun, just dont grease the choke tubes use a silicone sprav on them. they will undo when you need but they wint shoot loose.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

X-coil or Limb saver, either one will make a world of difference.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

don't bastardize an ultralight with a non-stock recoil pad.

I shoot 3" in mine for pheasants and shoot it often for clays and trap. no problems at all.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

see. this is why i say stick to a reasonably light load. there is no point in having a apecially designed leightwweight if your going to put extra weight onto it.


----------



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

No need for a recoil pad. I just got done shooting two rounds of trap and two boxes of 1 1/8 oz. loads. I have the same sore cheek that I had on my old Beretta Silver Piegon S that I traded for the Ultralight. I should be able to handle the few shots I will be taking with live birds. So far so good.


----------

